# ONR Newbie help



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi gang, Ive just bought some ONR. But how do I work out the dilutions? Its all in oz's and US gallons. I have a 32oz bottle, a normal bucket from B&Q, and a megs spray bottle. Is there an easy way to work it all out? like how many oz's is the cap for the bottle?, how many us gallons is a normal sized bucket?. Im getting really confused. How much do i put in the spray bottle to spray onto the panel for dirty jobs? etc.

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance

Nick


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

i would be interested to know as well as i have same setup once my bottle of onr comes
i normally glug of this glug of that measurer :lol: i think i put in 50ml of onr to a [email protected] bucketful of water = pretty sure this will be incorrect dilution but i couldnt wait to try out my onr sample
im sure someone will come along and advise correct way


----------



## Katana (Mar 31, 2007)

OK, i have the same stuff.
The cap on the ONR 32oz (946ml) bottle is 0.5oz (15ml), so 2 caps is 1oz (30ml). You need to add 2 caps for every 7.5 Litres (2 american gallons) of water.
The B&Q bucket does have measurements on it, they are little hard to see but they are there, fill it to 8 litres and put in 2 and a bit caps.
The megs spray bottle is 32oz (946ml) iirc, so just put about 75% of a cap of ONR in a full bottle for the QD strength, a full cap if you are uncertain.


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

As Katana said :thumb:


Wash bucket; 7.5L (+2 capfulls of ONR)
Rinse bucket; about 10-12L (of clean fresh tap water.)
'Pre-spray'; 1L water (+1 cap of ONR)


I would highly reccomend using a rinse bucket (especially if using a grout sponge)
This will remove the soiling from your sponge and keep the ONR bucket sparkling clean :thumb:


HTH


Chris


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Rinse Bucket always IMO


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks guys, I knew I could trust you all. I feel a lot more confident now.
Thanks again for your help


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

No problem, just give it a go :thumb:

Rinse Bucket + Grout sponge = clean wash media with *one squeeze!*


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

By all means use a rinse bucket if it eases your mind but I can`t help thinking its not strictly necessery as the manufacturer hasn`t mentioned using one and you think they`d know.


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

^ Used single bucket yesterday. Not _ridiculously dirty/gritty_, no swirls, used less soution (perhaps because the soultion is not transfered into the rinse bucket)


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

Chris_4536 said:


> ^ Used single bucket yesterday. Not _ridiculously dirty/gritty_, no swirls, used less soution (perhaps because the soultion is not transfered into the rinse bucket)


yep ive noticed that as well, used a single bucket and still had 75-80% solution left in the bucket, felt a bit guilty pouring the solution away after i finished the car


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

I save it for next time! 

Or to use on the mothers grotty (but Opti-Sealed!) work van :thumb:

Also good to keep your grout sponge soaking in the ONR to keep it soft.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

*1 Gallon ONR*



RosswithaOCD said:


> Rinse Bucket always IMO


Hi Ross, where in England did you get your 1 Gallon of ONR?


----------



## al_lotus (Nov 10, 2007)

An easy way to work out the amount of ONR you need in ml, is to multiply your bucket size by 4

ie 7.5 litres x 4 = 30ml


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

nicks16v said:


> Hi Ross, where in England did you get your 1 Gallon of ONR?


Not Ross, but I can help;










From;

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/optimum-rinse-wash-shine-sizes-with-free-measure-p-242.html

Gareth @ Detailed Obsession doesn't stock the Gallons of ONR 
http://www.detailedobsession.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=24&osCsid=5c6fd0ab3ee85c0998ec8358287c2f4a

I can reccomend both traders for great service when it comes to Optimum products though!

Chris


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Sorry chris, i can see my ONR running out pretty soon so want to stock up. thanks for the heads up on motorgeek.
Yeah went down to see Gateth to get my stuff as he doesnt live to far from me, top bloke


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Ahh I see, well if he deals with Optimum, perhaps he could get some gallons in stock?

I would have ordered from him but had to go to Motorgeek because of this.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

You stole my thunder Chris:lol:


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

** Gracefuly passes back 45KG of Thunder to Ross **






"....Snooze you loose!! !!!"


:lol::lol:


----------

